# The Official Insomniacs Thread



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, Insomniacs...  Here's a great place to get together when counting sheep just doesn't cut it.  Anyone out there?  Hello?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2008)

Guess you were the only insomniac last night.   Maybe I should put my son on here for you; he woke up a few times last night.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2008)

Slept like a stone last night. I always do after mountain biking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Slept like a stone last night. I always do after mountain biking.




Same for me since I hiked for 3 hours yesterday aftenoon..if I have trouble sleeping I usually get stoned and surf the net and within an hour I end up falling back to sleep..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Slept like a stone last night. I always do after mountain biking.



Not what I wanted to hear.    I fell asleep at 10 woke up around 1 and was up all night.  Teaching is going to be a pleasure....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Not what I wanted to hear.    I fell asleep at 10 woke up around 1 and was up all night.  Teaching is going to be a pleasure....



What do you teach?  You can just be like some of my old teachers and put on a video..


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 8, 2008)

I work nights so I'm normally up that late but last night I was so wiped out I fell asleep about midnight. During the week there were a lot of nights I was the only member on the board.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Not what I wanted to hear.    I fell asleep at 10 woke up around 1 and was up all night.  Teaching is going to be a pleasure....



Increase your physical activity. That usually works for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Beano, this insomnia will be great practice for when December rolls around.  I don't think I have slept through the night since our little guy was born.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Not what I wanted to hear.  I fell asleep at 10 woke up around 1 and was up all night. Teaching is going to be a pleasure....


 
You could try 5HTP or Melatonin at night. Both are naturally occurring in "Normal" people, but may not be produced in sufficient quantities in some people for various reasons. No side effects either.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I work nights so I'm normally up that late but last night I was so wiped out I fell asleep about midnight. During the week there were a lot of nights I was the only member on the board.



When I'm on here in the middle of the night..it seems to be just me and hawkshoot on here.  Back when I used to play alot of online poker..I definitely played a few allnight sessions..as it was starting to get light..I'd be like F#ck..take a power nap..and then go to work in a fog.  I try to get to sleep by midnight during the week but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Quitting smoking has wrecked my sleep pattern, it's slowly normalizing now. I never had trouble sleeping even if the world was imploding around me. I love sleep.


----------



## Marc (Sep 8, 2008)

Bourbon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Bourbon.



vaporizer 8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> vaporizer 8)





...although that sometimes gives me lots of energy depending on the strain..:-o


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ...although that sometimes gives me lots of energy depending on the strain..:-o



there is only one type of strain, killer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been working nights on and off now for almost 15 years so I'm always awake at O'dark ugly.  Lucky for me, I have a job with flexible hours.  I go to work when I wake up and go home 8 hours later (sometimes less, sometimes more).  I try to work from home at least once a week so on those days it really doesn't matter how late I stay up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> there is only one type of strain, killer.



Well Sativa is more of a head high and makes your brain work and Indica is more of a body high and makes you locked to the couch..lol..Lots of beer is usually what puts me to sleep..but if you are really groggy..a bump of crystal meth should give you a nice kickstart for a productive day of teaching the future leaders of America..


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Beano, this insomnia will be great practice for when December rolls around.  I don't think I have slept through the night since our little guy was born.


:lol:  Sucks, doesn't it?  Even our little guy, who only just started sleeping through the night around his 1st birthday, still gets up periodically at night from time to time.  He's been sick so this past week has been tiring.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  Sucks, doesn't it?  Even our little guy, who only just started sleeping through the night around his 1st birthday, still gets up periodically at night from time to time.  He's been sick so this past week has been tiring.



But something tells me I won't be sleeping well until the kid graduates from college and starts paying his own bills.  ;-)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> OK, Insomniacs...  Here's a great place to get together when counting sheep just doesn't cut it.  Anyone out there?  Hello?



Nice looking plant that peeper's on....


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Increase your physical activity. That usually works for me.



This is true for me, but not if that activity occurs at night.  My job doesn't really allow for RAW type stuff, I need to be available until 7.  I couldn't really get on the rower until 8ish and when I've tried that I'm amped up until after midnight.

I have been sleeping better by getting up an hour earlier in the morning to work out.  Not sure if it's the physical activity or sleeping an hour less as I don't make up for it on the night side by going to bed earlier.  Probably a bit of both


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

Got home from work at 4:30 today and passed right out.  Hope this doesn't mess up my sleep tonight.  Lather, Rinse, Repeat...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

I opted for bourbon, which always goes nicely with the smooth, full flavored lung hit of tobacco. Day 10 of purgatory.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been curing my sleep problems lately.  All it took was getting a traditional job.  When you dont need to wake up at a certain time you tend to sleep in.  When I sleep in, I cant fall asleep at night.  It is a vicous circle......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

I have my suspicions why I couldn't sleep last night, at all.  Typically though, I have trouble sleeping.  Oh well, we have this thread now to find the current night's insomniacs on any given evening.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2008)

Unless I missed it, you didn't answer steeze's question.  What do you teach Beano?  I had no idea you were a teacher.  Perhaps the 'work' thread needs a bump and update from our members


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Unless I missed it, you didn't answer steeze's question.  What do you teach Beano?  I had no idea you were a teacher.  Perhaps the 'work' thread needs a bump and update from our members



That's because I have GSS on ignore.  Perhaps I should cut him a break and reconsider that. Am I missing any good steeze moments? 

To answer your question,  I teach history to High School seniors.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> That's because I have GSS on ignore.  Perhaps I should cut him a break and reconsider that. Am I missing any good steeze moments?
> 
> To answer your question,  I teach history to High School seniors.



....so I'm guessing in your teaching of History this line

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it"

holds firm truth....hence the ignore on steeze, you know what you're going to get :lol:


Steeze is steeze, makes you laugh, makes you want punch him the face, makes you think god how can you be so stupid, makes you think is he 12?, makes you think wow he does have a heart and concern for others, makes you think he knows a lot about a particular subject and then makes you want to punch him the face again repeatedly.....often all in the same thread.  :lol:  ....ever the enigma and doubtful that he'll ever change......I respect that and disrespect it all at the same time......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> That's because I have GSS on ignore.  Perhaps I should cut him a break and reconsider that. Am I missing any good steeze moments?
> 
> To answer your question,  I teach history to High School seniors.



You're crazy for having me on ignore.. you're missing out on alot of steezy posts..all because I offended you once by speaking my mind..:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're crazy for having me on ignore.. you're missing out on alot of steezy posts..all because I offended you once by speaking my mind..:beer:



I understand where Beano might ignore you based on that steeze.  I know where you were coming from and that you were speaking you mind, but there are times in life you could use a censor button.  Speaking your mind is fine.....but be mindful of others opinions and relationships.  Whether true or not, somethings are better left unsaid at times.....never know who you might offend.  Being conflicted in your feelings / beliefs is one thing....displaying them without concern for how others might feel is another.......


alright, back to the scheduled program.......put the worms back in the jar where they belong :grin:


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Increase your physical activity. That usually works for me.



if i do anything at night i am to pumped up. i started running to get my ass in shape. i am up to 4 miles. 6 by the end of next week. i need to be up to 10 or 12 to be in winter touring shape. its best if you work out first thing in the morrining. at least for me.



Marc said:


> Bourbon.



amen. a little woodford or bakers will put you right out. you need come do some flights with me.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're crazy for having me on ignore.. you're missing out on alot of steezy posts..all because I offended you once by speaking my mind..:beer:



Ahhh, I take you off ignore and this is the first post I see.... 

It wasn't you speaking your mind once.  It was a crescendo of immaturity ranging from you calling an adaptive skier a "retard" when you almost took him out by skiing recklessly (and bragging to us about it) to the "blowup" of a month ago.

Hardline and I were having a few beers a couple of weeks ago and you came up in conversation.  I was saying that I would probably like you in person to him.  Behind a computer screen, however?....you're  abrasive.  I want to like you, GSS, I really do.  It just seems that whenever I let my guard down you're at it again.  

That being said, I'll let bygones be bygones.  I'm back to reading steezy posts.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

I should have hit up this thread least night.  Had to take one of our dogs to the emergency vet in Danbury.  At first we thought it was bloat (gastric torsion - the stomach twists and pops).  She was pacing, couldn't get comfortable, breathing heavy, shaky uncontrollably, pale gums, and had an elevated heart rate.  She scared this shit out of us.  X ray showed no blockages or signs of boat.  The vet thinks she ate something, possible mushrooms, somewhere on our property.  The gave her a sedative to calm her down. She was so high by the time we got home I had to take her out of the truck and carry her up the stairs.  We were up all night observing her and making sure it did not progress.  She appears to be normal this morning.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad to hear your pups okay Grassi.  Very frightening when a pet has a medical emergency


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Glad to hear your pups okay Grassi.  Very frightening when a pet has a medical emergency



Thanks man.  This time was scary.  Last time she went to the ER she had a small section on marrow bone hooked over her canines and just dangling around her lower jaw.  Couldn't get the right angle on it to slide it off.  Once again, a little sedation helped them get the right angle on the bone to slide it off.

She is starting to harass her older sister and appears to be improving.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> She was pacing, couldn't get comfortable, breathing heavy, *shaky uncontrollably, pale gums, and had an elevated heart rate*....  The vet thinks she ate something, possible *mushrooms*, somewhere on our property.  The gave her a sedative to calm her down.



Trippin puppy!  Ever see the movie "the bear" when he starts tripping balls?


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> if i do anything at night i am to pumped up.


I totally agree with this.  I do much better if I run (or whatever) earlier in the day.  Back before kids, I would often exercise late at night after work...and end up staying up until 2AM because I was wide awake.  



Grassi21 said:


> I should have hit up this thread least night.  Had to take one of our dogs to the emergency vet in Danbury.  At first we thought it was bloat (gastric torsion - the stomach twists and pops).  She was pacing, couldn't get comfortable, breathing heavy, shaky uncontrollably, pale gums, and had an elevated heart rate.  She scared this shit out of us.  X ray showed no blockages or signs of boat.  The vet thinks she ate something, possible mushrooms, somewhere on our property.  The gave her a sedative to calm her down. She was so high by the time we got home I had to take her out of the truck and carry her up the stairs.  We were up all night observing her and making sure it did not progress.  She appears to be normal this morning.


Poor pup!!!  Glad to hear she's feeling better now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> That being said, I'll let bygones be bygones.  I'm back to reading steezy posts.



:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Nice..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Nice..



I had hoped that you would keep that avatar retired.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I had hoped that you would keep that avatar retired.



lol...today I'll be changing my Avatar frequently and my current one is making me feel like dancing..:dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I totally agree with this.  I do much better if I run (or whatever) earlier in the day.  Back before kids, I would often exercise late at night after work...and end up staying up until 2AM because I was wide awake.
> .



I'm about 99.9% both caffeine and exercise immune with respect to sleep.  I can (and regularly do) work out from 9 to 10PM, then cool down/shower/relax until about 11, and by 11:05, I'm fast asleep.  I've even on a whim downed a Sugarfree Redbull post workout and the same result.  I'm lucky in that way.

My wife on the other hand makes up for my lack of caffeine/excerise insomnia with her hyper insomnia secondary to mainly caffeine and sometimes excercise.  99% of the time, if she has any caffeine containing beverage or some chocolate after lunchtime,  she's wide awake tossing and turning and getting frustrated with herself for not being able to goto sleep until atleast 2AM.  Excercise will have the same effect about 20% of the time,  or the other thing that gets her is if she's doing something in the evening that requires lots of thinking and/or concentration such as home finances or researching something we're thinking about buying for the house, or even sometimes "mindless" thinking like Suduko, her brain is going 500mph and she's not falling asleep anytime soon(even with a bunch of Benadryl onboard).

Most of the time I'm lucky in that she realizes that if she can't sleep(and I can) that she doesn't need me awake for sympathy,  however, there are those nights where if she can't sleep,  she sure as hell thinks that i should't be able to sleep(and unfortunately those nights were not exactly doing at 2AM what we used to be doing when awake at 2AM before we were married and had kids  )


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a large cup of dark roast coffee at the Black Dog's coffee shop & bakery on the Vineyard yesterday around 4:30.  I was helpin' out a friiend of mine who was driving his boat over to Falmouth and trailering it up to New Hampshah.  I was up until 3:30 this morning.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a feeling I'll be a part of Insomniacs R Us tonight.  I had 2 cups of double strength homemade iced coffee this afternoon.  I almost never drink coffee...

Caffeine actually doesn't affect me too much.  I don't think so anyway.  Used to put me to sleep when I was younger, ironically.  But sometimes coffee does amp me up well...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a feeling I'll be a part of Insomniacs R Us tonight.  I had 2 cups of double strength homemade iced coffee this afternoon.  I almost never drink coffee...
> 
> Caffeine actually doesn't affect me too much.  I don't think so anyway.  Used to put me to sleep when I was younger, ironically.  But sometimes coffee does amp me up well...



I'm sure though that you must have an "oh so exciting textbook" lying around the house which just might do the trick for some insomnia


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

It's because of homework that I drank the coffee in the first place.  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I should have hit up this thread least night.  Had to take one of our dogs to the emergency vet in Danbury.  At first we thought it was bloat (gastric torsion - the stomach twists and pops).  She was pacing, couldn't get comfortable, breathing heavy, shaky uncontrollably, pale gums, and had an elevated heart rate.  She scared this shit out of us.  X ray showed no blockages or signs of boat.  The vet thinks she ate something, possible mushrooms, somewhere on our property.  The gave her a sedative to calm her down. She was so high by the time we got home I had to take her out of the truck and carry her up the stairs.  We were up all night observing her and making sure it did not progress.  She appears to be normal this morning.



Glad your dogs ok. We just had to put ours down.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Glad your dogs ok. We just had to put ours down.



One of the hardest decisions I ever had to make.  Sorry


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Glad your dogs ok. We just had to put ours down.



:-(  Very sorry to hear that.  

I felt lucky when I walked out of there last night.  The other woman in the waiting room was waiting on her dog that ate some raisins.  Didn't look good...


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Trippin puppy!  Ever see the movie "the bear" when he starts tripping balls?



that movie makes my cry like baby. it always seems to be on when i get home a little drunk.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> One of the hardest decisions I ever had to make.  Sorry



For me it's sadder when dogs die than people..because just about all dogs are friendly and even the nicest people can be A-holes..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Glad your dogs ok. We just had to put ours down.



Sorry for your loss. I hope his/her life was good for both him/her and you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> One of the hardest decisions I ever had to make.  Sorry





Grassi21 said:


> :-(  Very sorry to hear that.
> 
> I felt lucky when I walked out of there last night.  The other woman in the waiting room was waiting on her dog that ate some raisins.  Didn't look good...



Are raisins bad for a dog?



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For me it's sadder when dogs die than people..because just about all dogs are friendly and even the nicest people can be A-holes..





Dr Skimeister said:


> Sorry for your loss. I hope his/her life was good for both him/her and you.



Thanks all. She had a pretty good life and loved hiking, but went downhill pretty fast in the last two years.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are raisins bad for a dog?



Raisins and obviously grapes are deadly.  Raw onions too.  The woman last night said they got her dog to vomit.  They then gave the dog charcoal in some form to help draw out the toxins.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Glad your dogs ok. We just had to put ours down.



Sorry to hear about that   She's gorgeous


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Raisins and obviously grapes are deadly.  Raw onions too.  The woman last night said they got her dog to vomit.  They then gave the dog charcoal in some form to help draw out the toxins.



Activated charcoal serves to bind the toxin in the intestines so that it isn't absorbed to act systemically. Eventually the charcoal:toxin bind is pooped out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Activated charcoal serves to bind the toxin in the intestines so that it isn't absorbed to act systemically. Eventually the charcoal:toxin bind is pooped out.



i knew you would chime in with the answer.  i've been doing some reading on toxins an dogs tonight.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 10, 2008)

can't sleep.............


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

Once again I fell asleep before 9 PM and am wide awake at 3. ARGH!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Once again I fell asleep before 9 PM and am wide awake at 3. ARGH!



I'm up over an hour than I need to be...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Once again I fell asleep before 9 PM and am wide awake at 3. ARGH!



I passed out on the couch with the Red Sox game on and woke up at 5:00 after being short on sleep the night before from drinking coffee in the late afternoon.  I guess it's going to be a productive day.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

Raisins & grapes result in kidney failure for dogs, according to my aunt.  I have to vigilantly watch the kids when they have them since they love sharing their food with our dog.

I wasn't too bad about sleeping last night... it was after 11:30PM when I went to sleep (normal)... I think I woke up sometime during the middle of the night, but I'm not sure when.  It's those kids!  They woke up well before the buttcrack of dawn.  I think it was sometime around 5:30AM when they started getting restless... and I know the little guy was up at 5AM when he was given some milk.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 10, 2008)

I have my moments of insomnia. Working 3 nights a week from 7pm to 745am for 20 years is the cause of that. I have always been a night owl. Even when i am off from work, i dont usually go to bed until 12 or later. Usually my first night home is the hardest to get to sleep especially if i have slept too much during the day. My husband wakes me up all night too because he has sleep apnea and refuses to wear his CPAP mask, so he snores loud enough to wake the kids at times. I am back to work tonight, so i will be posting in the middle of the night


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2008)

krisskis said:


> My husband wakes me up all night too because he has sleep apnea and refuses to wear his CPAP mask, so he snores loud enough to wake the kids at times.



Does he not want surgery? I had that done mainly because I knew I would never wear a mask like that. It's like replacing one sleep problem with another. Sleep much better these days and so does my wife. ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow did I sleep well last night..I passed out on my couch at 10:30PM..and then went right to bed without surfing the net at 1AM...then hit the snooze 3 times this morning..


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Once again I fell asleep before 9 PM and am wide awake at 3. ARGH!



My body used to require 8 hrs sleep, but it seems that my sleep patterns are changing I'm waking up after 6 hrs of good sleep.
I feel well rested but it just seems odd that I would get less sleep as I get older.

Is this normal?


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> My body used to require 8 hrs sleep, but it seems that my sleep patterns are changing I'm waking up after 6 hrs of good sleep.
> I feel well rested but it just seems odd that I would get less sleep as I get older.
> 
> Is this normal?


 
Not if you have kids!! I can fall a sleep at the drop of a hat, since I've been sleep deprived for going on 11 years now!  But yes, I think it is normal as you get older. Something to do with a change in your metabolism.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> My body used to require 8 hrs sleep, but it seems that my sleep patterns are changing I'm waking up after 6 hrs of good sleep.
> I feel well rested but it just seems odd that I would get less sleep as I get older.
> 
> Is this normal?



I thought you said you were old?  Old people go to bed at 8:00 and take an afternoon nap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> My body used to require 8 hrs sleep, but it seems that my sleep patterns are changing I'm waking up after 6 hrs of good sleep.
> I feel well rested but it just seems odd that I would get less sleep as I get older.
> 
> Is this normal?



I think so because old people wake up really early..I really like waking up an hour or two before my alarm is set for..as long as I'm well rested..because then I can dick around on the computer or have a steezy breakfast or go on a walk or watch Saved by the Bell reruns..better than rushing around..I definitely sleep way less than when I was a teenager.  On the weekends when it's not ski season or I'm not playing golf..I can sleep as late as I want and even if I go to bed at 3:00AM..I rarely sleep later than 8:30AM and I used to be able to sleep until noon..In college I sometimes missed brunch which ended at 1:00PM


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

I hate sleeping late, and I always have.  I feel lazy and like I've missed a good chunk of the day if I'm in bed past 8 am.

This doesn't have much to do with insomnia, I just thought everyone would like to know.


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think so because old people wake up really early..I really like waking up an hour or two before my alarm is set for..as long as I'm well rested..because then I can dick around on the computer or have a steezy breakfast or go on a walk or watch Saved by the Bell reruns..better than rushing around..I definitely sleep way less than when I was a teenager.  On the weekends when it's not ski season or I'm not playing golf..I can sleep as late as I want and even if I go to bed at 3:00AM..I rarely sleep later than 8:30AM and I used to be able to sleep until noon..In college I sometimes missed brunch which ended at 1:00PM



i am the exact oposite i sleep as much as possible. there are show days where i work for like 24 hours straight. it takes me a few days to recover so i sleep when ever is can. it is unfortunate but it is part of my business.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn.  Late nigh stomach cramps again.  Here we go...


----------



## hardline (Sep 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Damn.  Late nigh stomach cramps again.  Here we go...



bro what the hell do you eat to get your stuff so twisted


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> bro what the hell do you eat to get your stuff so twisted



Fairly confident it's not what I eat and more stress related.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Damn.  Late nigh stomach cramps again.  Here we go...



A safety meeting seems like a good solution..:idea:


----------



## hardline (Sep 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Fairly confident it's not what I eat and more stress related.



you need to find a way to cut down the stress. i have had 2 ulcers i am told if i have another i might die. stress just sucks. i feel for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

You sure it is stress? I had gal stone that felt like really bad stomach cramps, they would have me curled up in the fetal position in probably the worst pain I ever felt. Should think about getting checked out.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I thought you said you were old?  Old people go to bed at 8:00 and take an afternoon nap.




Just as long as they're awake soon enough to take advantage of the 4PM earlybird dinner discounts


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just as long as they're awake soon enough to take advantage of the 4PM earlybird dinner discounts



Sometimes on delivery days when I don't have lunch...I hit up the local diner for a 4PM meal and I really think we should advertise on their place-mats due to all the blue haired people.  Some of the early bird specials are sa weet..and the number of single women over 80 makes any granny-chaser go insane in the membrane.

Stress is a major reason some people die before their time.  I try not to get too stressed out about work and life in general.  It's impossible to eliminate all stress.  Last night I was up till 1:30AM and I woke up at 6:40AM..and I feel well rested..I thought this was going to be a day I'd be pounding red bulls but it's not.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sometimes on delivery days when I don't have lunch...I hit up the local diner for a 4PM meal and I really think we should advertise on their place-mats due to all the blue haired people.  Some of the early bird specials are sa weet..and the number of single women over 80 makes any granny-chaser go insane in the membrane.




Absolutely hilarious....

Got me thinking, though, do tombstone makers advertise?  Besides putting ads in the yellow pages?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Absolutely hilarious....
> 
> Got me thinking, though, do tombstone makers advertise?  Besides putting ads in the yellow pages?



Most retail monument companies advertise in the yellow pages and in the obituaries...but only a small percentage of our business is retail and most of it is through funeral homes so most of our marketing budget goes toward mass mailings to funeral homes in a 100 miles radius.  We also have a steezy website.  We don't even have a yellow pages ad.  We do have ads in the two local synagogue directories because we do 80% of the Jewish work in the area because we're Jews.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought this was going to be a day I'd be pounding red bulls but it's not.




You pound bulls?  I thought you had other preferences.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Geoff said:


> You pound bulls?  I thought you had other preferences.



I do but not during work hours..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2008)

Geoff said:


> You pound bulls?  I thought you had other preferences.





I think, instead of sheep, you meant this....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A safety meeting seems like a good solution..:idea:



Aye, but I have my resume on a few desks. Wouldn't be prudent.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Aye, but I have my resume on a few desks. Wouldn't be prudent.



Huh???


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

Our 1 year old could have joined you guys last night.  He awoke at 3AM... and was still up at 4AM... I'm not sure how much longer he was awake after that as I fell asleep.    Not fun, though.  Not at all.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Our 1 year old could have joined you guys last night.  He awoke at 3AM... and was still up at 4AM... I'm not sure how much longer he was awake after that as I fell asleep.    Not fun, though.  Not at all.



My close to 3 year old recently redeveloped that wake up screaming in the middle of the night habit  and it's really messed up my wife's and my sleep the last 2 weeks.  Finally, last night I had my wife sleep downstairs in the guest room, and I took the monitor with me.  As I was putting him down last night, I resorted to the old "baked goods bribery" tactic.  I told him that if he wakes up during the night and quietly puts himself back to sleep without crying, that I'd stop at Dunkin Donuts this morning on the way to pre-school and get him a donut.  The trick worked!  My wife and I had a sound, full night's sleep, my son put himself back to sleep without screaming,  and I had a legitimate excuse to stop at Dunkin Donuts this AM!

Now we'll just see what happens tonight as the everyday Dunkin Donuts thing just won't be happening!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Now we'll just see what happens tonight as the everyday Dunkin Donuts thing just won't be happening!



I suggest a couple of shots of 151.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I suggest a couple of shots of 151.



Believe me, that option definately crossed our minds about 3AM Thursday. Although my wife and I weren't sure who it would have a better effect on, us, or our son


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Our 1 year old could have joined you guys last night.  He awoke at 3AM... and was still up at 4AM... I'm not sure how much longer he was awake after that as I fell asleep.    Not fun, though.  Not at all.



I was almost going to post in this thread while I was up last night, but I was too lazy.  I did login to see if Beano was here though.   He wasn't, there was only one other user on.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

I slept at my parents house last night so I had a dog in the bed with me.  Before I went to bed the dog took a giant dump...then the first 10 minutes when I was trying to get to sleep my dog kept licking her crusty/itchy ass..then at some point in the middle of the night the dog was howling..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I slept at my parents house last night so I had a dog in the bed with me.  Before I went to bed the dog took a giant dump...then the first 10 minutes when I was trying to get to sleep my dog kept licking her crusty/itchy ass..then at some point in the middle of the night the dog was howling..





Ouch!  Not nice to talk about your mom like that.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I slept at my parents house last night so I had a dog in the bed with me.  Before I went to bed the dog took a giant dump...then the first 10 minutes when I was trying to get to sleep my dog kept licking her crusty/itchy ass..then at some point in the middle of the night the dog was howling..



What were you doing to the dog to make it howl? Is this the skierchick you were hookin up with? :razz: :-o


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I slept at my parents house last night so I had a dog in the bed with me.  Before I went to bed the dog took a giant dump...then the first 10 minutes when I was trying to get to sleep my dog kept licking her crusty/itchy ass..then at some point in the middle of the night the dog was howling..



So did the dog come in and lick your face last night???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What were you doing to the dog to make it howl? Is this the skierchick you were hookin up with? :razz: :-o



I thought I was eating chocolate pudding..:-o


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2008)

went to bed at 9:00 and i'm wide awake now.  gonna give it another 1/2 hour and then i'm gonna pound 2 beers to see if that works.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 13, 2008)

Went to a party.  Drank a whole bunch of Petron, but am sober now, and can't sleep............


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 13, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I thought you said you were old?  Old people go to bed at 8:00 and take an afternoon nap.


Damn Job gets in the way of nap time.  


Tonight........... Crickets!  ARGH!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2008)

If any of you insomniacs are ever in the CT area, and want to make some spare cash, let me know.  I'll give you a shiny nickle for every time you put my kids back to sleep in the middle of the night.  Lately my son is good for at least two wakings between the hours of 2:30am and 6:00am... :roll:


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If any of you insomniacs are ever in the CT area, and want to make some spare cash, let me know.  I'll give you a shiny nickle for every time you put my kids back to sleep in the middle of the night.  Lately my son is good for at least two wakings between the hours of 2:30am and 6:00am... :roll:



NADA!  You've got to earn your stripes just like the rest of us did.

It only gets worse when they get sick during the night and you're up for hours, then have to go to work in the early AM.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We do have ads in the two local synagogue directories because we do 80% of the Jewish work in the area because we're Jews.



 Can we affectionately call you MishugenahSteezeSandwich?


----------



## severine (Sep 14, 2008)

billski said:


> NADA!  You've got to earn your stripes just like the rest of us did.
> 
> It only gets worse when they get sick during the night and you're up for hours, then have to go to work in the early AM.


The thing is, he only _started_ sleeping through the night a few months ago... so we had 12+ months of never sleeping through the night... maybe 2 months of him doing that... and now we're a couple weeks back into him waking up again.  :roll:  And if it's not him, it's our 3 year old waking up to help herself to whatever she can find in the middle of the night while she goes sneaking and climbing on everything at 3AM. :roll:

I've already done the sick thing several times.  The worst was when our daughter was less than a year old and had a puking bug.  She didn't understand "puke in the bucket" and would just throw up wherever she was... which was usually on anything that wasn't easily cleaned (instead of on the hard floor) or on me.  uke:  (Which, BTW, that was back when I was working full time so I've done the working parent-sick kid, thing, too!)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

severine said:


> The thing is, he only _started_ sleeping through the night a few months ago... so we had 12+ months of never sleeping through the night... maybe 2 months of him doing that... and now we're a couple weeks back into him waking up again.  :roll:  And if it's not him, it's our 3 year old waking up to help herself to whatever she can find in the middle of the night while she goes sneaking and climbing on everything at 3AM. :roll:
> 
> I've already done the sick thing several times.  The worst was when our daughter was less than a year old and had a puking bug.  She didn't understand "puke in the bucket" and would just throw up wherever she was... which was usually on anything that wasn't easily cleaned (instead of on the hard floor) or on me.  uke:



For the love of god.....WHAT...HAVE...I...GOTTEN...MYSELF...INTO??!!??


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> For the love of god.....WHAT...HAVE...I...GOTTEN...MYSELF...INTO??!!??



Severine's kids seem like the worst case scenario. Both our kids started sleeping through the whole night sometime between 3-6 months. We are nap nazi's and the kids still go down for a nap at 2pm and nap until 5. Back in bed at 8 and sleep until 6-7. The older one just plays by herself in her room if she doesn't feel like napping/sleeping. She'll probably be ditching the nap soon altogether, so we are calling it quiet time now.

We have had our share of late night puking/bed wetting and emergency room visits (croup).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

severine said:


> The thing is, he only _started_ sleeping through the night a few months ago... so we had 12+ months of never sleeping through the night... maybe 2 months of him doing that... and now we're a couple weeks back into him waking up again.  :roll:  And if it's not him, it's our 3 year old waking up to help herself to whatever she can find in the middle of the night while she goes sneaking and climbing on everything at 3AM. :roll:
> 
> I've already done the sick thing several times.  The worst was when our daughter was less than a year old and had a puking bug.  She didn't understand "puke in the bucket" and would just throw up wherever she was... which was usually on anything that wasn't easily cleaned (instead of on the hard floor) or on me.  uke:  (Which, BTW, that was back when I was working full time so I've done the working parent-sick kid, thing, too!)



The more I read posts like this..the more I don't want to ever have kids..the girl I went out with yesterday said her friends with kids say she's selfish for not wanting to have kids..I think her friends are just jealous of her freedom.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Can we affectionately call you MishugenahSteezeSandwich?



I guess HamandSteezeSandwich doesn't work?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I guess HamandSteezeSandwich doesn't work?



I'm a jew with a side of bacon..I'm pretty much jewish when it's convenient to be whether for customers or if I'm dating a jewish girl..O.K. time to eat miss piggy on a roll..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I guess HamandSteezeSandwich doesn't work?



LMAO!  Coffee through my nose.  Should I send you the ER bill?  I'd be _Glatt_ to do it!

Edit: Ham and Cheese is double bad.  Mixing meat and dairy. Plus ham is a no-no.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

GSS, you need to read Wa's Dad's memoirs.  Unsmurfinbelievable!  

http://www.amazon.com/My-Tainted-Blood-Hubert-Kueter/dp/1882190882

Which reminds me...I'd like to officially add Wa's Dad to my list of AZers I'd like to ski with.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Which reminds me...I'd like to officially add Wa's Dad to my list of AZers I'd like to ski with.



Well if you head up to Sugarloaf, you can probably talk him into coming along. :-D


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well if you head up to Sugarloaf, you can probably talk him into coming along. :-D



:idea:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> GSS, you need to read Wa's Dad's memoirs.  Unsmurfinbelievable!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Tainted-Blood-Hubert-Kueter/dp/1882190882
> 
> Which reminds me...I'd like to officially add Wa's Dad to my list of AZers I'd like to ski with.



I'll check it out..I remember bumping the link to Wa's thread mentioning the book for extra Stoke!!!  Mad Steezy yo!!!  Yeah Boy-EEEE

I think I sleep the best when I drink alot of Vodka..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2008)

Here we go again.  3:00 and wide awake.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2008)

bump............


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello


----------



## krisskis (Sep 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I've already done the sick thing several times.  The worst was when our daughter was less than a year old and had a puking bug.  She didn't understand "puke in the bucket" and would just throw up wherever she was... which was usually on anything that wasn't easily cleaned (instead of on the hard floor) or on me.  uke:  (Which, BTW, that was back when I was working full time so I've done the working parent-sick kid, thing, too!)



OMG!!!...I have been through that so many times i cant even remember. My kids both had reflux and bad tummys...as a matter of fact my daughter still does have a bad stomach...i used to find them bathing in puke when i would check on them before i went to sleep...and it was a given that they wouldnt make it to the bathroom when they were sick. I brought home those lovely pink basins from the hospital and they both have one on the side of their bed now 

Now i have to worry about the older one <15yrs> coming home and puking from drinking too much. He hasnt done it yet in the house, but im sure its just a matter of time. The reason i know this....i RECENTLY found out from my 11 yr old that my son was picked up at a friends house by his father in JULY and was drunk.....and then puked on the way home...i was at work...my husband thought it would be a great idea to keep it from me...he didnt want me to "flip out". We had my nephews birthday party the next day and i was wondering why he was dragging. My daughter ratted her brother out last week when she got pissed off at him  I was PISSED!!! I let my son AND m husband have it. Damn teenagers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

krisskis said:


> OMG!!!...I have been through that so many times i cant even remember. My kids both had reflux and bad tummys...as a matter of fact my daughter still does have a bad stomach...i used to find them bathing in puke when i would check on them before i went to sleep...and it was a given that they wouldnt make it to the bathroom when they were sick. I brought home those lovely pink basins from the hospital and they both have one on the side of their bed now
> 
> Now i have to worry about the older one <15yrs> coming home and puking from drinking too much. He hasnt done it yet in the house, but im sure its just a matter of time. The reason i know this....i RECENTLY found out from my 11 yr old that my son was picked up at a friends house by his father in JULY and was drunk.....and then puked on the way home...i was at work...my husband thought it would be a great idea to keep it from me...he didnt want me to "flip out". We had my nephews birthday party the next day and i was wondering why he was dragging. My daughter ratted her brother out last week when she got pissed off at him  I was PISSED!!! I let my son AND m husband have it. Damn teenagers.



Well maybe the puking will get your son to chill on the drinking.  Also make your kid watch the Reality Show..The Two Coreys and after watching Corey Feldman and Corey Haim..it will scare him enough to chill..What is the driving age on Long Island???  For some reason I thought NY was 18..but that might just be NYC..or back in the day..


----------



## krisskis (Sep 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well maybe the puking will get your son to chill on the drinking.  Also make your kid watch the Reality Show..The Two Coreys and after watching Corey Feldman and Corey Haim..it will scare him enough to chill..What is the driving age on Long Island???  For some reason I thought NY was 18..but that might just be NYC..or back in the day..



Oh, i give him all the horror stories about drinking just by what i see where i work. I work in a level 1 trauma county hospital...we see the worst of the worst here. And i work in pediatrics so i always tell him about hte kids who come in dead or maimed or drunk and on a respirator<yes, they do get that drunk> The problem is...Long Island and especially Wantagh is known for drinking...especially amoung the football players of which he is one. As far as i know...he hasnt drank since, but who knows. I do my best. Hes not stupid...Honor classes, AP classes, athletics, clubs, etc....just not the brightest bulb when it comes to real life  No common sense. Takes after his mom  As for the driving....you get can get your license at 17...permit at 16...hes got 9 months til then...he cant wait...i have already told him that i am not letting his dopey ass get behind the wheel of a 1 ton vehicle until hes 30


----------



## krisskis (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm awake....3 hours and 45 minutes until i can leave this crap hole. I'm getting sleepy. Up since 6:15am yesterday. Shit


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm awake!  have been since 1:00am...I had surgery yesterday and the oxycodone is making me want to peel a layer of skin off!! ITCHY...they benedryl is helping a little..but wow!

Surprisingly, I haven't had too much pain..the most was just out of the OR and in recovery...the Nurse hit me with a little more of that wonderful IV I wish I couldv'e taken home with me....LOL

Anyway, no sheep to be found here in North Yarmouth, Maine.. so I guess I'll "window" shop online at some of the ski sites..

T


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> I'm awake!  have been since 1:00am...I had surgery yesterday and the oxycodone is making me want to peel a layer of skin off!! ITCHY...they benedryl is helping a little..but wow!
> 
> Surprisingly, I haven't had too much pain..the most was just out of the OR and in recovery...the Nurse hit me with a little more of that wonderful IV I wish I couldv'e taken home with me....LOL
> 
> ...


Are you allergic to the Oxycodone?  I know the Vicodin I was prescribed for my rib bruising said itchiness is a sign of potential allergy.  I stopped taking it because of that and my doctor agreed that I might be allergic.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Are you allergic to the Oxycodone?  I know the Vicodin I was prescribed for my rib bruising said itchiness is a sign of potential allergy.  I stopped taking it because of that and my doctor agreed that I might be allergic.



I'll buy them off of you....drool!!!!  I freaking love Vicodin..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> I'm awake!  have been since 1:00am...I had surgery yesterday and the oxycodone is making me want to peel a layer of skin off!! ITCHY...they benedryl is helping a little..but wow!
> 
> Surprisingly, I haven't had too much pain..the most was just out of the OR and in recovery...the Nurse hit me with a little more of that wonderful IV I wish I couldv'e taken home with me....LOL
> 
> ...





severine said:


> Are you allergic to the Oxycodone?  I know the Vicodin I was prescribed for my rib bruising said itchiness is a sign of potential allergy.  I stopped taking it because of that and my doctor agreed that I might be allergic.



That's okay, they make high horsepower "happy" drugs for Codeine based allergic folks like you lovely ladies!

Worse comes to worse, pop enough Benadryl to deal with the itching and you'll be sound asleep in no time!


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have this reaction to all of the codeine/codone based drugs...  I've been popping bendryl like there' s no tomorrow!!  I stopped taking the oxycodone and decided to just stick w/ the oxycontin which doesn't seem to have the same effect..interesting.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

thaller1 said:


> I have this reaction to all of the codeine/codone based drugs...  I've been popping bendryl like there' s no tomorrow!!  I stopped taking the oxycodone and decided to just stick w/ the oxycontin which doesn't seem to have the same effect..interesting.



The oxycontin is 1 step "up the food chain" than the oxycodone.  Meaning that as your liver starts breaking the drug down and releasing all those wonderful narcotic agents that bind to our pain receptors and make us "happy",  Oxycontin's basic 1st breakdown step is to oxycodone, and then they continue through a few more intermediate breakdown steps until eventually you get to codeine.  Also, the Oxycontin tends to be a time released drug whereas the Oxycodone breaks down quickly and hits your system all at once.  The time release factor may explain some of it.  Plus, if it was a true anaphylactic allergy situation, with the 2nd dose of the Oxycodone you took, your airway would have swelled up mighty quick, and an itchy rash would be the least of your worries then   Think bee sting or severe peanut allergy   

Maybe if you need something similar again, you'll get to experience the "wonders" of a drug called Darvocet.  All the horsepower of an Oxycodone containing drug,  but the active narcotic agent, Propoxyphene Hydrochloride, doesn't eventually end up as Codeine.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 17, 2008)

checking in!


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Insomniac here.. 2:16am in North Yarmouth, Maine... just took my meds ..hopefully will fall asleep again shortly.  I've had Darvocet in the past ... not sure why they didn't prescribe that..oh well, I'm on the upside now anyway...only 2 pills left for tomorrow and I'm on to just Tylenol.  

Pain is minimal... however, so is sleep...LOL..  I'm getting along just fine though...  Hubby is doing all the cooking for now..  he pulled out two sirloin tip steaks tonight..cooked them like they were filet mignons....  a little CHEWY... but tasty..we put them aside and he grilled up a t-bone which we had a little of...that was yummy....tomorrow I'll take the leftover sirloin and marinate it, cut it up and cook it with onions...  should be good..

Mom is coming up in the morning with breakfast and coffee...I'm looking forward to that...mmmmmmmmmmmm coffee...  

My Administrative Asst. gave her notice today..that sucked..since I won't be back full time for another week and a half and I have not the energy to start interviewing...sigh..

anyone looking for a job?  LOL

Ok, sleep....come on...  anytime now would be good....


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2008)

My problem is a I tend to wake up around 430 or 5 every morning...
Unless I'm going to bed around those time...

pisses me off...  I think it's from years of living on a farm and rising early to take care of animals...  I think it's the sound of the birds...   My cats love it...  Their ready to rock and roll at 4am...


----------



## krisskis (Sep 20, 2008)

Checking in....no insomnia tonight though. I unfortunately have to be awake and working.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

Thursday through Saturday nights I don't care how much sleep I get because I can make it up with nice naps on the weekend..but once ski season starts...I never get to sleep late..last night I went to bed at 2AM and I woke up at 10AM..perfect


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Last night wasn't good and it was my own stupid fault too   I got in a late evening workout that finished up @11.  Cooled down for a few minutes and then took a shower about 11:30.  I figured that I watch Nightline and head to bed around midnight.  Well I fell asleep on the couch watching Nightline and woke up about 1AM because I was cold.  I went shivering to bed figuring that I might be able to steal some heat from my radiator of a wife.  Problem is she was up tossing and turning most of last night with a strained muscle in her lower back from lugging too much heavy stuff around in our basement a few days ago.  So from basically 1AM until around 4AM I'm awake because I was cold and couldn't re-warm + my wife was tossing and turning the whole time    Then finally way too soon after I get to sleep the alarm goes off at 6:30


----------



## kid3 (Sep 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A safety meeting seems like a good solution..:idea:



Definitely, definitely a safety meeting!


----------



## kid3 (Sep 20, 2008)

I work 2nd shift, 4 to midnight. For the first time in my life I am actually sleeping a solid 6. Once in awhile even 7hrs. I get home between 1 a.m and 2. Depends if I stop at the bar! I pour myself a glass of wine and sit on the porch and listen to the scary night sounds. Might have myself a little smoke and usually in bed by 3. I wake up at nine and race downstairs to catch an hour of Sopranos on A&E. Makes me happy! If I am skiing I get to the mountain around noonish, ski for 3 hours or so and back at work by 4. 

Not that this information will help you get a better night sleep. I used to find that if I went to bed before 11 I would be awake at 1-2 and toss and turn for the rest of the night. 

Good Luck! Try Sleepytime tea and a safety meeting!


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 21, 2008)

Damm I hate when that happens, that last post by UK was me not him! Got to start looking to see who's logged in! See, I think I still need more sleep! Having my coffee right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

I just woke up to my alarm at 8:40AM...another great night of sleep...this time champagne, beer and a safety meeting all contributed to a solid 7 hours..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 21, 2008)

Things have been a bit better for me lately.  Not sleeping through the night but able to fall back asleep.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoke too soon.  I'm at it again.  Went to the homebrew shop after work.  After, I stopped by a  microbrewery for some barleywine and a growler of beer.  Fell asleep around 10:00 ...been up for a few hours now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Spoke too soon.  I'm at it again.  Went to the homebrew shop after work.  After, I stopped by a  microbrewery for some barleywine and a growler of beer.  Fell asleep around 10:00 ...been up for a few hours now.



Maybe you should lay off the sauce?


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

TRaveling...  In Seattle... Was up at 4AM West coast time...

sucks...


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

When I came home from my birthday dinner, my husband wasn't feeling well.  Seems that he was coming down with the fall crud, which he promptly gave to me.  
I got home from work Friday feeling like something the cat puked up.  went to bed early, and woke up coughing my foolish head off at 1 AM.  
Puleeeezze make my head stop pounding!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When I came home from my birthday dinner, my husband wasn't feeling well.  Seems that he was coming down with the fall crud, which he promptly gave to me.
> I got home from work Friday feeling like something the cat puked up.  went to bed early, and woke up coughing my foolish head off at 1 AM.
> Puleeeezze make my head stop pounding!



Yea we got alot of that going on in my house too. Im trying to keep my eyes open for the rest of the night at work...i dont think im gonna make it. Gonna have to take some nap time soon. Have a football game to go to in the morning too. YAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck keeping your eyes open.  I wish I could make mine shut.   Good news, F1 is on speed tv!
Funny tho, around 2:00 at the office I could have taken a nap.

Enjoy the game Kris


----------



## krisskis (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Good luck keeping your eyes open.  I wish I could make mine shut.   Good news, F1 is on speed tv!
> Funny tho, around 2:00 at the office I could have taken a nap.
> 
> Enjoy the game Kris



I dont know if im going to enjoy it...stay up all night and then go stand in the rain to watch my son play ball??? If its not raining i will be ok...cranky, but ok. Hopefully will be able to sleep by about 1pm tomorrow. Then i will be having the same problem tomorrow night as you are having tonight. If i sleep longer than 3 hours, i wont be able to go back to sleep at night. Thats when the NyQuil comes in handy ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I dont know if im going to enjoy it...stay up all night and then go stand in the rain to watch my son play ball??? If its not raining i will be ok...cranky, but ok. Hopefully will be able to sleep by about 1pm tomorrow. Then i will be having the same problem tomorrow night as you are having tonight. If i sleep longer than 3 hours, i wont be able to go back to sleep at night. Thats when the NyQuil comes in handy ;-)


Amen Sistah!
completely understand the tired, standing in the rain, cranky thing as well as the messed up sleep patterns.
My patterns are usually normal, but we all have times of waking up in the wee hours.........then winter comes and I get up at 2 AM to  snow plow.  No need in explaining how that messes with the sleep clock.

I just ate a yogurt to sooth my throat.  maybe that, and the tylenol will let me get back to sleep soon.

Don't forget to tell us how your son's game goes!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Amen Sistah!
> completely understand the tired, standing in the rain, cranky thing as well as the messed up sleep patterns.
> My patterns are usually normal, but we all have times of waking up in the wee hours.........then winter comes and I get up at 2 AM to  snow plow.  No need in explaining how that messes with the sleep clock.
> 
> ...



I will!!! They are undefeated so far...should be a good one.

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 29, 2008)

Made the mistake of listening to The Black Keys-Attack and Release before I went to bed. It is so fricken good I can't sleep now. Too pumped up and I have to be up at 8:30. I just popped a couple Tylenol PM's, maybe that will help.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

I was freaking tired from all my moving and drinking yesterday..I fell asleep at 9:30PM and woke up at 6:40AM..


----------



## WJenness (Oct 13, 2008)

This is the first night I haven't been able to sleep since I saw this thread, so I thought I'd post in it. quarter to five... and I've nodded off a bit, but not for long.

I'd like to be asleep, but it just hasn't happened yet. Good thing I don't have to be at work in a couple hours! Yay Columbus day.

-w


----------



## bigbog (Oct 13, 2008)

*not really insomniac...but...*

I seem to be ready for sleep early..these last 5 years or so, but often get up early, sometimes for online work most of time cuz I like early mornings....occasionally a tv program...used to work third shift for a few years, but now I get in jogging PT in early AM hours.
*Did have problems when on third shift...my liking to early AM started long ago...just couldn't get to sleep till late mornings or afternoons...
A real issue when forced to be in well lit room and occasionally having to visit somewhat noisy computer room(s) then....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to be at work at 8AM on office days and 7AM on delivery days..this morning I didn't get out of bed until 7:25AM...surfed the net until 7:40AM..shit showered and shaved..got dressed..left my place at 7:55AM..pulled into work at 7:59AM..lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 13, 2008)

Haveing a normal hours job has got me sleeping much better at night........


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 13, 2008)

how have I missed this thread for so long?  I'll be back at 2 or 3 AM.......


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm a jew with a side of bacon..I'm pretty much jewish when it's convenient to be whether for customers or if I'm dating a jewish girl..O.K. time to eat miss piggy on a roll..



reminds me of a rabbi's sermon I heard once:  "Can you make a pig kosher?"  I never did figure out what his point was.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> reminds me of a rabbi's sermon I heard once:  "Can you make a pig kosher?"  I never did figure out what his point was.



pretty stupid that certain religions won't eat certain foods..oh well..


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got an email from my colleague in Shanghai.  It's too late for him, he's gone to bed.  

So, if we ski near the speed of light, doesn't time slow down?

Time is relative, isn't it?


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 15, 2008)

so.  here I am.  Went to bed at 10.  I don't know what I was thinking, other than thrashing around at 1AM was better than watching the Sox.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

Bump because I saw Swampdog is logged on at 2:00am.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 17, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Bump because I saw Swampdog is logged on at 2:00am.



thanks.  I was here but couldn't find the thread.  

I had awakened from a dream that the Red Sox had won and were still alive in the series.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> I had awakened from a dream that the Red Sox had won and were still alive in the series.



That's ridiculous, no go back to sleep. :lol:


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 18, 2008)

may as well post now, I don't see any sleep in sight.  Already watched a good movie, read a bad book, and cleaned the kitchen.  

I was planning on driving to VT to visit my son around 8 but I may just leave in a few hours.  Maybe getting ready to go will help me sleep a bit.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2008)

Dude... Richard Pryor, on Comedy Central.

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2008)

Here I am in the wee hours.
The up side:  I am watching the F1 Qualifying.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2008)

5 am, got a headache, stuffy nose, and a bunch of stress. Just took come cold medicine and am waiting for it to kick in so I can get a couple more hours of sleep.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> 5 am, got a headache, stuffy nose, and a bunch of stress. Just took come cold medicine and am waiting for it to kick in so I can get a couple more hours of sleep.


  Ever scare the dog when you get up in the middle of the night?  (I think I scare the dog, but I suspect she's too scared to move and just plays possum.

p.s., 5am ain't nighttime in my book.  It's getting up time (still have my old milkin' chores timetable, which is handy come ski time...)


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Still up, but by choice.  Working on my midterm exam, which I completely changed the topic for it a little over one hour ago.  At least it's going smoother with the new topic choice.  Going to bed now; it's likely the rugrats will be up for the day in 4-5 hrs.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 21, 2008)

here I am, right on time.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2008)

For insomniacs viewing pleasure this evening,  the Mount Snow base area webcam, which you can see the lights on the superpolecat fan guns and the snow being made in the light! 

http://www.mountsnow.com/livecamshot.html


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Took a real nice nap today.......Now cant sleep/


----------



## krisskis (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm working, so im not sleeping.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried to stay awake to watch the World Series Game 1, but fell asleep.  Woke up to a horrible infomercial blaring at me around 2:30.  UGH!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I tried to stay awake to watch the World Series Game 1, but fell asleep.  Woke up to a horrible infomercial blaring at me around 2:30.  UGH!



That's what you get for wasting your time watching football... :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's what you get for wasting your time watching football... :roll:


Was that football? 
I thought I was watching golf!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Was that football?
> I thought I was watching golf!!



I thought that it was full contact tidly winks they were playing


----------



## AMAC2233 (Oct 24, 2008)

Two words: homework. That's the reason I'm an Insomniac Sunday-Thursday each week. if I had it my way I'd be in bed at 10 every night, and wouldn't move until 6:30 am...not even to pull up the covers...


----------



## krisskis (Oct 24, 2008)

Working again...should have some wicked insomnia on Friday night after working the last 3 nights.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Finally get to sit down and rest for a few moments.  Work is about to get super hectic!


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 25, 2008)

just wanted to say that it's been two nights in a row that I have not been up in the middle of the night.  I'm pretty pleased with that


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

I fell asleep from 9PM-midnight...spent from midnight to 5AM up and surffing the net..and I just slept from 5AM until 10:30AM...I'm still sort of tired..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

I was out by 9pm last night also.  Woke up at 4am with a killer headache.  Took some drugs and slept until 9.  Still tired.


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2008)

If I had any choice in the matter, I would not be here.  But seeing as I've been awakened 8 times since 10PM between the kid and the dog (yes, in that short period of time), I'm EXHAUSTED and WANT to sleep... but am not allowed to.  And i just realized that my alarm clock (which is supposed to automatically adjust for DST) decided to change tonight.  So at least it's not as early as I thought...

But sheesh!  Enough already of the kid who doesn't freakin' sleep!!!!!  I have no idea how I'll stay awake enough to do my homework later...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 7, 2008)

2nd night in a row.  No particular reason.  My mind has been running a bit with anticipation of the baby coming.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> 2nd night in a row.  No particular reason.  My mind has been running a bit with anticipation of the baby coming.


Oh goodness, stockpile your sleep now! In the 17 months since my son was born, there have been very few full nights of sleep. 

I can understand how that would weigh heavily on your mind though...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> 2nd night in a row.  No particular reason.  My mind has been running a bit with anticipation of the baby coming.



Wow.do you know if it's going to be a boy or girl??


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> 2nd night in a row.  No particular reason.  My mind has been running a bit with anticipation of the baby coming.



Dude, that only thing that you need to anticipate is that you will NOT be getting any good sleep for a while once the little rug rat comes along.  Get what you can now!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh goodness, stockpile your sleep now! In the 17 months since my son was born, there have been very few full nights of sleep.
> 
> I can understand how that would weigh heavily on your mind though...



Yeah...it's a lot of anticipation and worries



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow.do you know if it's going to be a boy or girl??



It's a girl.  



bvibert said:


> Dude, that only thing that you need to anticipate is that you will NOT be getting any good sleep for a while once the little rug rat comes along.  Get what you can now!



I'm trying to get some sleep, but I'm prone to sleeplessness.  After all, Brian, I did start this thread.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

I was sleeping well until around 7;30AM there was alot of rustling around outside and it turned out there was a ladder right outside my bedroom window(2nd floor) going to the 3rd floor..it turns out to be DirectTV guys installing a Satallite dish on my upstairs neighbors balconey..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yeah...it's a lot of anticipation and worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   First of all your insomnia re   anxiety of waiting for the child  to be born is WAY  NORMAL -- welcome to the club  !!

Man  another little Queen on the way --  life WILL NEVER be the same  Beano 

Those little chicks come pre-wired to melt their daddy's heart and turn an otherwise intelligent human being into THEIR  personal playfriend , and gofer 

Inspite of what you go thru ------IT"S WORTH IT -- believe me . AS a granddad i now get to do PAYBACK


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Thinking I'll be adding to this thread later tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm trying to get some sleep, but I'm prone to sleeplessness.  After all, Brian, I did start this thread.



I know, I was just busting your chops.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm up. Fell asleep this afternoon for a long time. Paying for it now. Took some nyquil, hopefully it will kick in soon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Working...anyone else up?


----------



## ski220 (Nov 11, 2008)

signing off.  have to get up in a few hours and go to work.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 11, 2008)

I woke up at 3 AM to pee and here it is 1 1/2 hrs later and I'm wondering if I'll ever sleep again. 
grrrrr


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

I should have posted. I was up past 1AM (because the boy kept waking so I didn't even feel like sleeping). Then we were awakened a couple more times after that by him.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure I'll be back on here again tonight


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I woke up at 3 AM to pee and here it is 1 1/2 hrs later



Wow, that's a long pee. :-o


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got to work.  Maintenance tonight is going to be a disaster.  Fortunate for me, I'm not running it.  I did the same maintenance in my area last week and it was a huge success.  Poor b*stards.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 12, 2008)

Im awake too...but im working....hoping for about an hour nap soon for a break. Thats if these damn kids will stay asleep in my unit >-(


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, working...listening mostly  what a catastrophe tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

With the time change I have been sleeping great..I've been getting to bed earlier mefore midnight and waking up a solid 30 minutes before my alarm goes off..it's great.  This morning I had to be at work at 
7AM to help with deliveries..my alarm was set for 6:00AM..well I woke up at 5:30AM..lied in bed a little, surfed the net a little..and still had extra time..freaking nice..


----------



## Swamp Dog (Nov 13, 2008)

sick.  I really thought I was going to avoid it this year.  Sinuses, ears, throat all hurt and I have a fever.  3AM and I just took more Nyquil.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

Freakin' Patriots....  Freakin' useless freakin' NFL Network.  It's tough to get to sleep after getting all cranked up in the bar watching the Pats lose in overtime.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 28, 2008)

Here we go....

Finally got the baby back to sleep but I'm wide awake now.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 28, 2008)

What with the delays in Boston last night I was up until 3am and slept until 3pm. Now I can't sleep. I'm contemplating sleeping all day tomorrow to get myself back on track.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 28, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Here we go....
> 
> Finally got the baby back to sleep but I'm wide awake now.



Awww Bean....i just got 4 of the screaming banshees back to sleep...< im at work ;-) >

Im hoping for some quality sleep around 9am...NOBODY better wake me up.


----------



## Chris I (Dec 28, 2008)

you still awake??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2008)

Chris I said:


> you still awake??



I'm awake..whenever I fall asleep..pass out..I wake up with a full warm beer..:blink:


----------



## Chris I (Dec 28, 2008)

you know... drinking like that isn't good for your liver


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh well....here we go again.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 31, 2008)

Fell asleep in front of the tv earlier for about an hour, big mistake. Hopefully the handful of Tylenol Simply Sleeps I just popped do more than just make me groggy. :blink:


----------



## Chris I (Dec 31, 2008)

i guess i'll call it a night.  good luck mildcat


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 31, 2008)

ugh. I started working on my site and one thing led to another and now I've started a thesis paper, made out a whole today list for tomorrow, digested dinner so now i'm hungry, and uploaded and edited a bunch of stuff to flickr. im off to bed.I'm gonna have to snap out of this before going back to the real world of having to wake up at 6 next week.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 31, 2008)

Chris I said:


> i guess i'll call it a night.  good luck mildcat



Thanks, I'm gonna give sleep another try now. Watching the news and online shopping for ski gloves has bored me to the edge of unconsciousness.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Oh well....here we go again.



Hey! Hows everything going with the baby? Still waking up every 2 hrs for feedings?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

Lately everynight I pass out on my couch around 11PM....wake up around 1AM..take out my contacts..surf the net and then go to sleep from 2-7AM..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 6, 2009)

So holiday week i was working like crazy, 1/5 was my first day off since before x-mas and every day was 13+ hours.  So I slept very nice last night.  Finally got up at 3pm today after 15.5 hours of sleep.:-o

Now i cant fall asleep amd need to open the store at 830..........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So holiday week i was working like crazy, 1/5 was my first day off since before x-mas and every day was 13+ hours.  So I slept very nice last night.  Finally got up at 3pm today after 15.5 hours of sleep.:-o
> 
> Now i cant fall asleep amd need to open the store at 830..........



Wow 15.5 hours of sleep..amazing..I'd like to do that sometime..

Last night I was up till 3AM surfing the net..pretty much nothing night of sleep..I never run out of things to look at online..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 18, 2009)

My shoulder has been killing me for the last 12 hours.  I blew it out in 1998 and had the ligament holding it together stapled back.  I didn't do anything obvious on the hill today to cause this.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 18, 2009)

Leaving for Jackson Hole in a couple of hours.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 18, 2009)

Geoff said:


> My shoulder has been killing me for the last 12 hours.  I blew it out in 1998 and had the ligament holding it together stapled back.  I didn't do anything obvious on the hill today to cause this.



God Geoff....I feel for you man.  Sleeping with a shoulder injury is the pits.  When I had surgery for my separated shoulder it was the pits.  I never felt pain like that before.  I would just load up on vikes and sleep on a lazyboy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2009)

crapola  for some reason unable to pound  ZZZ's for the last hr . 

Up surfin net now   not feeling bad ---, Probably a large eggplant parm and spaghetti dinner last nite at one of our fav restaurants - snowing here about 3 inches down so far


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 22, 2009)

Been up since 4.   

 I didn't get to ski this entire break.  I'm super sad about it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Been up since 4.
> 
> I didn't get to ski this entire break.  I'm super sad about it.



 I feel for you young daddy, i've  been there !!! . It's often difficult  to  balance all demands on one's time and $$ when the family  is your  primary focus . But that's often the case with most of us who have been young moms and dad's . You get out infrequently since its all about the needs of others now -- but its WORTH it in the end ****

My only advice is go for Qualty not quantity  in skiing days till the little one can go with you .  


*****  BYway of opinion in the  end retirement is like "Adolescence  WITH $$$ "----  ya get to do neat stuff when you want to . 

Endure Beano !!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2009)

Almost added to this thread last night as pre-storm excitement consumed my brain   No way tonight as I'm exhausted after basically a first chair to last chair day today


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a newborn at home so I'm up.  I just finished feeding her and she's sleeping, hopefully I'll get a few hours sleep.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Wide awake... can't fall asleep.  Just went down into the basement to do some laundry and ended up rearranging one of the corners so I could get to things better.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't sleep again.  How frustrating!!! Everybody else is fast asleep and I just can't shut my brain down.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

I am awake!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 11, 2009)

Here we go....


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

last night I needed this thread renamed "The official hacking-cough-niacs thread!"   Ended up being the good husband and headed for the couch so atleast my wife could get some uninterrupted sleep


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> last night I needed this thread renamed "The official hacking-cough-niacs thread!"   Ended up being the good husband and headed for the couch so atleast my wife could get some uninterrupted sleep



I was there last week. One word....Hycodan.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I was there last week. One word....Hycodan.



Amen Doc!  I almost went for it last night(got my wife through a nasty cough about a month ago), but from past experiences with it, I was pretty sure that my 8AM patient this morning wouldn't appreciate me taking it just before 3AM when I considered it 

Tonight though, soon after the kids are in bed and household chores are in order, me and that glorious bottle of narcotic elixir have a date and I'm getting some sleep!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I was there last week. One word....Hycodan.





drjeff said:


> Amen Doc!  I almost went for it last night(got my wife through a nasty cough about a month ago), but from past experiences with it, I was pretty sure that my 8AM patient this morning wouldn't appreciate me taking it just before 3AM when I considered it
> 
> Tonight though, soon after the kids are in bed and household chores are in order, me and that glorious bottle of narcotic elixir have a date and I'm getting some sleep!



Hycodan +1   A "shotglass" full about 10 minutes before the head hit the pillow and it was 7 hours of pure, uninterrupted, quiet, unconscious bliss last night


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2009)

Never heard of Hycodan.  Over the counter?  Better than Nyquil?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Never heard of Hycodan.  Over the counter?  Better than Nyquil?



Perscription only(but I'm sure it's available OTC(On The Corner) of some streets  - basically Vicodin syrup with a cough suppressant thrown in for good measure   Makes Nyquil seem like plain 'ol water!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Apr 2, 2009)

I wish I was sleeping. It's going to be another late night with homework. Is it summer yet?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't slept more then a couple hours a night since returning from Korea...
i hope tonight ends the cycle...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2009)

Here I am, up a second time tonight.
I had a phenomenal bike ride Wed night on an familiar trail with some new interesting sections thrown in. When I got home, I was happily exhausted and fell asleep immediately after a refreshing shower.
Then it came.....the 2:30 wake up from a great sleep, and quite frankly an amazing dream.
Got on line for about an hour signing off at 3:30 to try and get some more shut eye, to no avail.

Is it possible that I slept so blissfully that I'm actually up for the day?
I hope not.  If so, then I suspect I'll hit a wall about 2 pm today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Here I am, up a second time tonight.
> I had a phenomenal bike ride Wed night on an familiar trail with some new interesting sections thrown in. When I got home, I was happily exhausted and fell asleep immediately after a refreshing shower.
> Then it came.....the 2:30 wake up from a great sleep, and quite frankly an amazing dream.
> Got on line for about an hour signing off at 3:30 to try and get some more shut eye, to no avail.
> ...



What time did you fall asleep?  I notice that even though we are supposed to get 7-8 hours of sleep. if I sleep 5 hours nonstop I feel just as rested..

Are you gonna be anywhere you can take a powernap at 2PM?  That's the time of the day when people naturally hit the wall.  On nights when I'm in Insomniac mode, I often read about things like sleep and parabolic skis.  My issue isn't waking up to early but going to bed to late when I have to wake up early for work..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2009)

I got home from my bike ride about 9:30 PM and fell asleep sometime shortly after 10.
I really thrive on 7-8 hrs of sleep but can make due with 6.
At 2 PM I'll be at my desk and not in a position to take any kind of siesta.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

Trek sure hope you get a great nit's rest tonite ------------------maybe reel in the endorphins today  i.e shorter less intense ride --b well friend 

Warp : Ps stepped on the scales this am DOWN 30 lbs but 15 of it was IV fluids from  surgery -------portion control really works marvels .  we always ate low fat hi fiber but this is really working out well


----------



## mondeo (Aug 10, 2009)

Didn't go to bed until 2 last night, good sleep until noon, after a couple hours lying awake figured I might as well get some work done. A little sleepy now so I'll give it another go, but tomorrow's gonna suck.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 10, 2009)

Insomnia is a two party issue sometimes.
I slept fine but MR TC woke up at 3 AM with an ear ache, which meant I had to get up and help him with ear drops.
Hope he feels better today, Ear issues suck


----------



## dmc (Aug 10, 2009)

In Korea... Working on some stressful stuff...
Slept maybe 4 hours last tonight(5AM here)...

Sucks...


----------



## ccskier (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty much don't sleep here.  Have narrowed it down to the two nights a week my wife works, she is a cardiac nurse works just two shifts a week but they are 7p-7a.  This staying up late without partying is useless.


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2009)

what do you call a dyslexic - agnostic - insomniac?




somebody who stays up all night pondering the existence of a dog...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 27, 2009)

We've had a new puppy for a few weeks, who just so happens to wake up at 3 am to play.
I guess I need to get to bed earlier so I can be prepared for the 3 AM wet nose wake up.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 27, 2009)

Up at 3 AM to play and NOW he sleeps!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2009)

Wide awake at 2AM. Woke up 20 minutes ago with an allergy attack. Just waiting for the meds to kick in so I can get some sleep... "Shopgirl" is on. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 15, 2009)

Husband's cell phone beeped that the battery is dead/dyeing.  Woke me up and drove me nuts until I got up to plug it into the charger.  You think I can get back to sleep?  ARGH!
Turner and Hooch is on.  I forgot how funny that was :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2009)

COMPLETELY passed out (from exhaustion, NOT booze  on the couch infront of the TV a little before 10, got woken up by the dog licking my face (and NEEDING to go out) about 4:15   No way I'm falling back asleep now   and the kids have orders not to get up before 8  and my wife is in New York City    and as of yet I've yet to find anything on all roughly 1,000,000 channels on TV


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> COMPLETELY passed out (from exhaustion, NOT booze  on the couch infront of the TV a little before 10, got woken up by the dog licking my face (and NEEDING to go out) about 4:15   No way I'm falling back asleep now   and the kids have orders not to get up before 8  and my wife is in New York City    and as of yet I've yet to find anything on all roughly 1,000,000 channels on TV


That's because you need to use the on-demand feature for decent late night content.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> COMPLETELY passed out (from exhaustion, NOT booze  on the couch infront of the TV a little before 10, got woken up by the dog licking my face (and NEEDING to go out) about 4:15   No way I'm falling back asleep now   and the kids have orders not to get up before 8  and my wife is in New York City    and as of yet I've yet to find anything on all roughly 1,000,000 channels on TV


I have this problem especially at my age.....
I fall asleep early then need to get up at 2 or 3 AM to pee.  When I get up to pee the dog thinks I'm up for the day, which means, it must be time to play.
It often takes some time to get him to go back to sleep.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2009)

severine said:


> Wide awake at 2AM. Woke up 20 minutes ago with an allergy attack. Just waiting for the meds to kick in so I can get some sleep... "Shopgirl" is on. Shouldn't take long.


I ended up staying awake for the whole movie. Didn't fall back asleep until after 4AM. 



Trekchick said:


> Husband's cell phone beeped that the battery is dead/dyeing.  Woke me up and drove me nuts until I got up to plug it into the charger.  You think I can get back to sleep?  ARGH!
> Turner and Hooch is on.  I forgot how funny that was :lol:


My sis's dog looks just like Hooch.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's because you need to use the on-demand feature for decent late night content.



Yup, problem is as of late I've watched most of the stuff on-demand offers that interests me


----------



## AMAC2233 (Feb 23, 2010)

Research paper. It's going to be a long night for me. Reading this thread is pretty comforting though!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

Last night was the complete opposite.  Felt like cr@p when I got home. My wife got home a few minutes later, and I must have looked like cr@p too, as immediately she told me to go lie down.  That was 4:30PM,  I basically slept all the way through until 5:30AM!  Haven't pulled a sleep session like that in probably close to 20 years during my college days!  Now I only feel like semi-cr@p today


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2010)

Woke up about 20 min ago when I couldn't stop sneezing. Strange because I took Zyrtec before bed but here I am, runny nose and sneezing and can't get back to sleep. I'm tired... I didn't even go to sleep until after 1:30AM as it is!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2010)

My son woke me up at about 1:15am last night and I just couldn't get back to sleep after putting him back in bed.  Finally around 4am I was able to, but it was a very frustrating couple of hours.  I was supposed to get up at 6, that didn't happen until 7:30ish instead.

I don't function very well on that little sleep...  I'm glad that sort of thing isn't a normal occurrence for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2010)

3:30am been up for 2 hrs. I guess my big sleep Sat night did not reset my clock.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 25, 2010)

Jet lag?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Jet lag?



Yep, got home Sat evening and slept for 12 hrs. Felt fine all day so I figured I had reset my clock. I was wrong. :-(


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2010)

Ugh... nose won't stop running, it's something like 80 degrees in here, and I had a bad dream. Tired and really need the rest so, of course, it eludes me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2010)

My team is up working a scheduled maintenance.  It's not going well and I'm about pull the plug and have us rollback.  Crap.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2010)

Woke up itchy about 40 minutes ago. Decided to take a shower in case there was something on my skin causing an allergic reaction, but now I'm wide awake. Brilliant. I wasn't sleeping well to begin with and was supposed to get up in 1 hour for a couch to 5K run interval but now...geesh. I've only slept about 3 hours!


----------



## krisskis (Nov 21, 2010)

3 am....but i am up at this time 5 nights a week  when the sun comes out i sleep like a baby


----------



## 2knees (Jul 12, 2011)

ok this is an old thread but holy shit have i had a hard time lately.  I cant shut my brain off to go to sleep.  All i think about is work when i try to go to bed.  it f^&*ing sucks.  and its only 12:50 right now.  I know i'm in for another 2 hours minimum of this shit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> ok this is an old thread but holy shit have i had a hard time lately.  I cant shut my brain off to go to sleep.  All i think about is work when i try to go to bed.  it f^&*ing sucks.  and its only 12:50 right now.  I know i'm in for another 2 hours minimum of this shit.



Drink more!

I'll usually take a Benadryl allergy or a shot of Nyquil if I'm worked up and can't sleep.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> ok this is an old thread but holy shit have i had a hard time lately.  I cant shut my brain off to go to sleep.  All i think about is work when i try to go to bed.  it f^&*ing sucks.  and its only 12:50 right now.  I know i'm in for another 2 hours minimum of this shit.



That sounds pretty bad.  If work was keeping me up at night I'd probably go in and start bitch slapping people the next day.  Luckily I usually forget all about work once I leave.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2011)

Ingrown toenail kept me up last night. 4 ibuprofen, a Xanax, and applying Orajel (20% benzocaine and the only topical anesthetic I could find in the cabinet) finally got me to sleep around 3 am.


----------

